# Scary Sounds of Hallowen



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks, I will be updating Scary Sounds of Halloween but will probably be doing more re-uploading then adding new content.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Nice to see both these sites are still up and running with lots of great shares!!!


----------



## ScarySounds (Sep 17, 2010)

Been hard at work this year fixing broken links and updating a few albums in lossless quality.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes thanks.


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks.


----------

